
Lessons from Nietzsche’s Awful Publishing Results - exolymph
https://theotherlifenow.com/lessons-from-nietzsches-awful-publishing-results/
======
diffrinse
Yeah but you don't wanna give everybody the impression their gonna be
respected and valued posthumously or that that's what they should wager their
life on. People can do other life works, there doesn't have to be one, its
okay not to write the Big Book you wanted to write.

Also, I dislike the appeal to "independent intellectuals": so-called
intellectuals should be conferring with others more often if they truly trust
what's in their head, that's generally what the history of philosophy and
science is, people conferring with one another, even across time.

